# meeting place can anyone help



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

lane:hi
can anyone help we had a fantastic holiday in paphos this year in the Imperial Beach hotel,we made many friends while having a drink at the panaretti bar and hotel, just outside the front of our hotel, it was agreed we would meet up in 2010, however after looking in the holiday books and travel agents cant seem to find the panaretti hotel, we would like if possible to stay there can anyone help with a website maybe 
carol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> lane:hi
> can anyone help we had a fantastic holiday in paphos this year in the Imperial Beach hotel,we made many friends while having a drink at the panaretti bar and hotel, just outside the front of our hotel, it was agreed we would meet up in 2010, however after looking in the holiday books and travel agents cant seem to find the panaretti hotel, we would like if possible to stay there can anyone help with a website maybe
> carol


The Panaretti Paphos Resort is a time share resort.
You may still find it under its old name of Rania Resort. But for gooodness sake if you stay in it dont let them talk you into joining. 

Veronica


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

*hi veronica
many thanks we wont join, hope to retire to cyprus in 2011 coming out again for two months in feb 2010 to have a look round
carol*


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The Panaretti Paphos Resort is a time share resort.
> You may still find it under its old name of Rania Resort. But for gooodness sake if you stay in it dont let them talk you into joining.
> 
> Veronica


Why not? I know a few people who own a couple of time shares in different places each and love it. Is it the specific resort or the gimmicks they use to get you to sign up or something else all together?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Why not? I know a few people who own a couple of time shares in different places each and love it. Is it the specific resort or the gimmicks they use to get you to sign up or something else all together?


The concept of timeshare is fine if it the type of holiday which suits you. I know people who own time shares and are very happy with it.
The way it is sold with blatant lies and aggressive ticket touts gives it a bad name.
The other problem is that while some of the owners of the resorts are reputable uinfortunately not all of them are. With that I will say no more as naming and shaming is not allowed therefore I cannot name a specific company despite knowing things about them that would curl your hair


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The concept of timeshare is fine if it the type of holiday which suits you. I know people who own time shares and are very happy with it.
> The way it is sold with blatant lies and aggressive ticket touts gives it a bad name.
> The other problem is that while some of the owners of the resorts are reputable uinfortunately not all of them are. With that I will say no more as naming and shaming is not allowed therefore I cannot name a specific company despite knowing things about them that would curl your hair


enough said. i am not in the market to buy one, couldn't even get my hubby to take the free florida vacation, he said that his 90 minutes he would have to spend listening to the sales pitch is more valuable than the actual vacation.


----------

